# Autre site que versiontracker.com pour les applis classic



## melaure (4 Octobre 2010)

Hello tous,

maintenant que versiontracker.com a été abosrbé par CNET, la partie Classic semble avoir disparue. C'était pourtant bien utile et toujours à jour pour OS 9 et précédent ...

MacUpdate ne recense pas les applis classic pour nos vieux OS, que reste-t-il ?


----------



## marctiger (5 Octobre 2010)

Il y a pas mal d'anciens logiciels par ici :

http://mac.oldapps.com/


----------



## magicPDF (5 Octobre 2010)

http://www.sri.ucl.ac.be/SRI/jpk/logIntMacFr.html

&

http://www.macorchard.com/classic/

&

http://www.grenier-du-mac.net/index.htm

&

http://www.macgeek.org/downloads/index.html


----------



## melaure (5 Octobre 2010)

Interessant, merci.

Bon il n'y a pas les milliers de logiciels recensé par version tracker, mais c'est un début


----------

